# How to pillow a cube.



## Parity (Dec 12, 2009)

You may have seen this already but I am going to post it.


----------



## Owen (Dec 14, 2009)

MWAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 26, 2009)

Can you post another video with an example cube.


----------



## kprox1994 (Dec 26, 2009)

OregonTrail said:


> Can you post another video with an example cube.



It isn't his video


----------



## Innocence (Dec 26, 2009)

How on earth did I know this would be a kickflip1993 video?


----------



## cooldayr (Dec 26, 2009)

i will try this and post my results


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 26, 2009)

You might run into problems if it's a cube with hollow cubies, I assume.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 26, 2009)

Epoxy Putty.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 27, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Epoxy Putty.



Eww, not for filling. Bad idea (from my experience)

I would suggest getting black plastic resin, and filling the piece with that, and 10-15 seconds later, voila. Filled piece, sand paint, and your done.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 2, 2010)

At first, i got confused. Then I figured it out.
Get the three stuff. Tape/glue sandpaper INSIDE bucket. Sand the cube inside. The shape of the bucket helps.


----------



## SebCube (Jan 24, 2010)

what is pillowing a cube


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 24, 2010)

:fp
TO make it shape like a V Cube 7, but it's a 3x3x3.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 24, 2010)

Why are big cubes pillowed?


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Jan 24, 2010)

@Zane_C: to let the corners stay under the cube layers, and don't fall

it is explained in one of memyslefandpi videos


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 24, 2010)

Cool thanks, I get it now.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 24, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> :fp
> TO make it shape like a V Cube 7, but it's a 3x3x3.



Facepalming is never necessary in my opinion. It was a perfectly good question.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 24, 2010)

PHPJaguar said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > :fp
> ...



It just because he didn't bother looking it up him/herself. Sorry. It's a tradition.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 24, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> PHPJaguar said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



You have some pretty stupid traditions I must admit.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 25, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> It just because he didn't bother looking it up him/herself. Sorry. It's a tradition.



Tradition, or habit?


----------



## OregonTrail (Jan 30, 2010)

Did he make this pillowed 3x3?

[youtubehd]HHZNW5wFA9M[/youtubehd]

I like the way it looks. However, if I follow this tutorial wont I end up with holes in my pieces?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 30, 2010)

OregonTrail said:


> Did he make this pillowed 3x3?
> 
> [youtubehd]HHZNW5wFA9M[/youtubehd]
> 
> I like the way it looks. However, if I follow this tutorial wont I end up with holes in my pieces?



He probably filled them or capped them.


----------



## OregonTrail (Jan 30, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> He probably filled them or capped them.



Capped them with what? Sanded down epoxy?


----------

